# how much did you fall?



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

When I started riding park if there were maybe 5-6 features in the run, (think it went straight rail, straight box, up/down rail, up box, S-rail) I'd probably fall on at least 1 of them. It was either towards the end because I made the first few and felt cocky, or if it I ate it on the first or second hit I'd take it easy for the rest. Some of it was washing out and I was able to catch myself, but I do recall getting a really good up close look at a lot of those rails and boxes.


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

i fell alot when i first started and still do when i try new tricks falling is part of boarding 
SHReD STeezy


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

no pain, no gain. 
I fell a lot when I first hit the park, everybody does. If you're not falling, you're not trying hard enough. 
Keep working on a trick one at a time untill you have it dialed in and then move on to the next one. It's very helpfull to ride with people that know what they are doing to help point out what you're doing wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

mijinkal said:


> no pain, no gain.
> I fell a lot when I first hit the park, everybody does. If you're not falling, you're not trying hard enough.
> Keep working on a trick one at a time untill you have it dialed in and then move on to the next one. It's very helpfull to ride with people that know what they are doing to help point out what you're doing wrong.


It definitely helps having someone more advanced then you to go with since they usually push you and help you out as best they can.


When I first started riding park it was the most frustrating thing ever. Every jump I hit either my legs would come out from underneath me or I would go flat on my stomach after a washed out landing. Every rail I hit i'd either not make it all the way and go off the edge or not be leaning back far enough bouncing off my ass, But eventually it will all just come to you. Each time you go you just gotta keep trying and then soon enough you'll start to get the hang of it. Start small and work your way up. Also like someone previously mentioned work on something till you get the hang of it, start small and get bigger. Good luck & Have fun! 

EDIT: I noticed how you said about pushing yourself. If you don't push yourself then you'll never learn but still only hit what your comfortable with. Once you've got these down move onto bigger features where you can apply what you've learned on the small things and take a step up. Confidence also can have alot of influence on how you ride.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

someone already said it but i say it all the time, if your not fallin your not going hard enough. you gotta throw everything out you can each time you ride that Sbox or hit that 40 ft kicker you have that much more experience to go bigger and better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

I have very little natural athletic ability, so when i first started doing park stuff, i fell constantly. It tooks me a while to learn each different trick, but eventually you just get the hang of it. Its going to hurt, but its worth it.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

i started riding park at the end of last season, and i trashed myself pushing as hard as i could, third time riding park i fell and fucked upo my teeth attempting to do a rainbow box, but after multiple dental surgeries im back for this season and ready to fall again!
As a wise friend of mine once said, progression hurts. 

like everyone else has said, can't get better without falling.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

A lot, and I still do (still pretty new to park). I wouldn't fall much if I just did straight airs off small kickers and 50-50s on easy boxes, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

mijinkal said:


> If you're not falling, you're not trying hard enough.


Best quote ever.

I tried really really hard yesterday...



It hurts so good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

good thread!

I dont hit park yet. I did one day last year and did a few rails fine. Im dying to go this year. I wanna try those big jumps so bad. I get scared off though and it sucks. instead I hit shitty jumps on the runs lol. half pipe would be fun also.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

one phrase comes to mind with all this: "go big or go home."

i went big, and i went home... in terrible pain. i'm pretty sure i left some blood on that rail, actually.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

It all depends on what tricks i'm trying. I have my stock tricks I can land pretty much all the time and I have harder ones i'll do when I'm feeling good, and I have the ones I haven't really gotten down consistently and fall on quite a bit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

kyouness said:


> one phrase comes to mind with all this: "go big or go home."
> 
> i went big, and i went home... in terrible pain. i'm pretty sure i left some blood on that rail, actually.


At least you had the balls to go out and try it eh? Still you should only progress at your own pace and do what you feel comfortable with. Nothing wrong with pushing yourself but still don't try to go out boardsliding the double kink rails when its your first day learning to ride a box :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

i'm with ya on that. my friends always told me to "go big or go home" at the beginning of the season when i was still leafing down the greens and they'd take me to a double black. i always found it sort of frustrating going with them but now that i can hold my own with them and even get new tricks down before they do, i'm kinda thankful they pushed me. although, i'm very wary of what i can and can't do as i don't have health insurance at the moment and breaking anything will be quite the dilemma.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Penguin said:


> Best quote ever.
> 
> I tried really really hard yesterday...
> 
> ...


lol! , i'm just happy i switched from skateboarding to snowboarding
if yous slide and fall it hurts less thank to the snow.
and with skateboarding , if you fail the slide and the board flies away....say byebye to children.(happend to me 5 times)
so just keep on trying and one day you'll pwn every feature


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

All the time and still do, I get the tricks down so I get them every time, then I move on and fall. I've just come to accept it, just stay tucked ;-)


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, I've been riding park for about 4 years now and I still fall all the time. If you aren't falling, you aren't progressing. I remember when I first started, I would washout on everything. After awhile, you will get past it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

As long as you have more stuff to learn, you will always fall. Like Snowolf, I fall every single day I go out. Sometimes it is stupid stuff, but most of the time I am simply pushing myself. Biggest tip for the park (and boarding in general)...

*STANCE IS EVERYTHING!* If your shoulders aren't parallel with your board, you will have a hard time and most likely fall. Yes, it's okay if you do whatever to get down the hill, but you will never get any better because it is impossible without good form.


----------

